# TTOC pack



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

I joined the TTOC last week but still havent got the pack thorugh in the post although the dosh has been taken form my account - who is best to contact ???

Cheers

D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hi D.

What I can tell you is that Mark and Louise (who send out the packs) are on holiday for a couple of weeks.

While we always endeavour to the the packs out ASAP, we do quote up to six weeks on the site to cover this sort of eventuality. I'm not sure when they're back off the top of my head, but I can tell you for definite, that you will get your pack.

Thanks for joining, and I hope the wait isn't too bad for you.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

no probs cheers for lettingme know


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

I got an email from Mark last week and they are running a bit behind what with holiday season. He also mentioned that they are waiting to for the new style membership cards to arrive as well...I'll post his email when I get home or you can post a thread in the TTOC Forum

Should have read on after the initial post really shouldn't I!!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

D - sorry that your membership pack has not reached you yet, as I am sure you are aware the club is run by volunteers in our spare time and I have been away on holiday for the last few weeks. Having now caught up with work (300 emails!), I will be working through the TTOC membership order backlog over the course of the next week so your pack should be with you shortly.

Lou


----------

